# Ringsize for Magpies???



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

does anyone know what size legband English Magpies need???
Their Legs do look thicker then my homers, but I've never ordered any bands for my homers either.

FF4E


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Perhaps this link from Foys will help. They list Magpies (not English) as a C 7.


http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2007bands/index.html


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you very much for the link!

Magpie and English Magpie are the same I think.

FF4E


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The NPA order blank lists magpies as c7 .GEORGE


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Fancyfowl4ever said:


> Hi,
> 
> English Magpies


Hi ! do you have pics of English Magpies please....


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Here are some pics of mine. Sadly I am not so good with this camera(acctually that thing always take crappy pics no matter who works it).

















Mine aren't as great colourwise compared to the oney on feathersite though, but what can I expect from birds that I got for $25 at an exotic bird'n poultry auction.
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Magpie/BRKMagpie.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think your pictures look pretty darn good myself.........and the birds are quite handsome. No one here cares about whether their color is "good" or "bad" or whether they are perfect or mismarked.......they all deserve the same care and love and kindness no matter what. I think your birds are very pretty.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Fancyfowl4ever said:


> Here are some pics of mine.


Thanks for the pic's the are very good, and thanks for the link.
JG


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I liked the pictures too. If that's a "bad" camera, I'd take it...seen MUCH worse...

Interesting pijies...always learning something about pigeons on this site...namely, just how many DIFFERENT ones there are! Did not know about Magpies...thought you were talking about the Magpie species(?), not a pigeon.  

Many thanks for the enlightenment, FF4E!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*nice birds*

Beautiful Magpies . . . seen some red ones in New York


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

well, I am used to the type of picture quality where the pic is so clear and sharp that you can count every feather on the birds head.
Here is another pic of my dun, this is the sharpest of all the pics I have taken of these 2 pigeons(I have taken at least 150 pics of them, and only these 3 you can see the birds relativley clearly, the rest are just black'n white blurrs).









From the reactions here I would think the magpies aren't too common, are they??
I wouldn't know why, they have awesome personnalities and seem easy to handle. A bit of a plump flyer though, but I dunno how much flying space these 2 had at their previous home so maybe mine just need to get some training.
They sure are big birds, they are quite heavy too.

Now I am trying to find a breeder who has some more, its like looking for a needle in a haystack here in Canada........

Anyhow, I've written enough now.
Anna aka FF4E


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

wow these are very beautiful, i had never seen a pic of a magpie before.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Fancyfowl4ever said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know what size legband English Magpies need???


Try here http://www.ringco.co.uk/


----------

